# Full drugstore easy valentines day soft romantic pink smokey eye makeup tutorial



## minnimoments (Feb 9, 2016)

New video is up.. and ALL DRUGSTORE Valentines Day Easy Pink Smokey Eye Makeup Tutorial ft Makeup Revolution Iconic 3 Palette. Hope you like it xx


[video=youtube;KbMuhChXQUo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbMuhChXQUo[/video]


----------

